# Eva from Belgium



## Scorpio (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm Eva. And I live in Belgium. I fell in love with mice in 2007. Since april this year (2011) I restarted breeding them in the colors: black, chocolat & blue. But because I'm restarting, on this moment, I have some other colors as well. Normally you can find me on website muizenforum.com (The Netherlands) with the same nickname (Scorpio). I've seen some names here of people that I know, so I thougt, why not registrating? It's a bit difficult in english, but I'm trying. If you don't understand me: ask me or help me out.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Your English is very good. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome  I can read your English easily, but I am danish, so that doesnt say much :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Let me assure you that your English is positively fantastic compared to my Dutch. We're glad to have you!


----------

